
Death to the Minotaur (2001) - gloriousduke
http://www.salon.com/2001/03/23/wizards/
======
gloriousduke
It looks like the link to part 2 is broken, so:

[http://www.salon.com/2001/03/26/wizards_part2/](http://www.salon.com/2001/03/26/wizards_part2/)

